# Coonhound Hunt Test?



## Prorain (Mar 2, 2011)

Have
               Have not
               Don't care






Who has had a hound go threw this test.Is basicly a 1 hr single hunt with standard nite hunt rules or what?this comes from my other thread wanting a little help with comp. hunting the basics to see if this might be something i would like to do.I enjoy pleasure hunting so much and have nothing to prove but would like to meet a few new friends.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 2, 2011)

I dont care for it..Folks say it promotes a coondog because it has to hunt by itself...I think a mean dog or 3 could slip through on it.A slow as crap trail and tree dog could to.Dont really matter though..When looking for a pup..The number of HTX its won means nothing to me.. Now I hear some folks around saying they want to try one..I'll bring it up tomorrow night at the club meeting..We may try and have one..Hopefully the club can make a little money off it.


----------



## Shaun honea (Mar 2, 2011)

As I said before it's the only degree that holds water.You take four dogs on a night hunt,if you've got one dog that'll tree a coon and three dogs that'll back it up everybody comes back with plus points and one dog did all of the work.What's been proven?The other three got points for helping or following the crowd.If a man can't take his "coondog" hunting by it's self and tree a coon it ain't much of a dog.A hunt test proves a dogs ability to run and tree a coon alone that's what should matter,not what it can do with another dog.In other words I'm all for them.Personaly I think and should have to pass a hunt test in order to compete in a night hunt,I belive you would see honest coondogs make a come back.I don't know about everybody else but metoo dogs don't do nothing for me.I'm gonna try to get our club to hold a couple this year.


----------



## Al Medcalf (Mar 2, 2011)

shaun honea said:


> as i said before it's the only degree that holds water.you take four dogs on a night hunt,if you've got one dog that'll tree a coon and three dogs that'll back it up everybody comes back with plus points and one dog did all of the work.what's been proven?the other three got points for helping or following the crowd.if a man can't take his "coondog" hunting by it's self and tree a coon it ain't much of a dog.a hunt test proves a dogs ability to run and tree a coon alone that's what should matter,not what it can do with another dog.in other words i'm all for them.personaly i think and should have to pass a hunt test in order to compete in a night hunt,i belive you would see honest coondogs make a come back.



amen!!!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 2, 2011)

A gold or platinum champion dont hold water?


----------



## Mtn Hunter (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it should be a requirement that a dog had to pass the requirements for the HTX degree in addition to the other requirements to make Nite Ch. This way a dog is hunted in more events(helps the club) and proves it can get the job done alone or in company. Just one more tool for evaluating hounds.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Mar 2, 2011)

I have a female that is HTX2 but I have asked and that dont mean that much to people who have gotten pups off her...They look at the GRNITECH and PKC Silver Ch titles.. It is a great bonus title but doesnt mean a lot with out the other titles to go with it..JMO If they made it a requirement that a dog pass an Hunt test before entering a nite hunt then it would kill the revenue of the kennel clubs and they are just not going to do it..


----------



## curdogs4sure (Mar 2, 2011)

*htx*



Al Medcalf said:


> amen!!!!!


  Amen again !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Mar 2, 2011)

*Platinum*



GA DAWG said:


> A gold or platinum champion dont hold water?


  To me it depends on what months the money was won, A lot of guys around here don't bring them out till the leaves are on. I guess there dogs bloom with the trees. LOL


----------



## tree daddy 7 (Mar 3, 2011)

We brought it up about having one at our club and everyone voted no.


----------



## ryan_beasley (Mar 3, 2011)

Why would people not support it???  The only reason I see is the club would have to provide Judges to go out with the dog.  To a small club, that may be a problem.  I like seeing the title on the dog for the same reasons mentioned above, but do not think it should be a requirement.  Just like the GRWCH GRFCH GRCH GRNTCH GRCCH titles...They may not mean much as far as a "world champion" hound goes, but I like seeing them on the papers.  

Would you rather buy 'PR' Beasley's Stinger or...

GRCH GRCCH GRWCH GRFCH GRNITECH 'PR' Beasley's Stinger HTX3

JMO


----------



## ryan_beasley (Mar 3, 2011)

If my math is right...at $10 per event (no hunts are that cheap anymore), and that dog NEVER lost a event.  You would have $490 in entry fees alone.  Not to mention gas, motel, equipment, etc.  Its easy to see why those titled dogs go for so much more money.  If nothing else it proves they are capable of learning.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 3, 2011)

curdogs4sure said:


> To me it depends on what months the money was won, A lot of guys around here don't bring them out till the leaves are on. I guess there dogs bloom with the trees. LOL


Dang I guess a dog COULD win 20 grand by slick treeing in the summer..Thats really funny..Really!!


----------



## King Fish 74 (Mar 3, 2011)

It cracks me up when people complain about slick treeing dogs and mee too dogs.. If their dogs were treeing the coons wouldnt that be an easy win?????


----------



## Prorain (Mar 3, 2011)

*Whatttt!*

I was talking with someone earlier today about this and his comment made so much sense"dog has to pass a hunt test before it can have hunt nite hunt title if that makes sense to ya'll but it does me.How better than to have your hound showout on it's own.The more I think it about it makes so much sense.I vote test'm before you title 'm.OOPSSSSS.nobody  may give a hoot but this is just modern times converging with should I say The old time ways.
It will never be what it once was but it should still be remembered there where basic values in coon hunters and there still is but now it's different,


----------



## coondeddy (Mar 3, 2011)

ive seen many nite champions and some grandnite that would absolutly not go hunting by themselves. it would really be great if dogs were required to past a hunt test before they could enter a nite hunt. if this were the case your champions would be better champions and not just some me to dog that backed a coon dog all night and got a lucky break at some point in time. i totally agree with you there TREE BLAZIN  that this would really affect ukc's  revenue, but in just a short matter of time it would show that a grandnite champion is a true honest COONDOG and a true CHAMPION. in the past ive seen dogs that i wouldnt waste a bullet on sooner or later and more times later than sooner earn a nitechampion title and its crazy. i feel that anyone that reads this and who has any knowledge of COONDOGS will totally agree


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 3, 2011)

I brought it up at our club meeting tonight..I think we are going to be having one to try it out.. Hope some of you can make it to the hunt!!!! I will call tomorrow and see what I have to do to get one..


----------



## Tree Blazin (Mar 4, 2011)

Another thing I hear people say is "I hunted with a GRNITECH the other night and I don't see how it even won a hunt".. I don't know about some of you but I have 11 dogs and 9 of those are Finished out in UKC and are at least a PKC CH and I simply just dont hunt them like I do the 2 that are not..They are never tuned up but I do take them hunting with friends every once in a while and they usually look like total crap.. Currently of the 2 that I am hunting 1 has took a turn for the worse and if you seen how she was acting now you would wonder how she got her 1st and second place wins... My point being they're is a lot of different circumstances as to why a dog may not impress you as to why it has won..

I am not against the idea of the hunt test as it is a good idea but like any other newer programs nobody pays that much attention to it right now..


----------



## hawg dawg (Mar 4, 2011)

Roberta,GA is going to hold one, no firm date set yet but it will probably be sometime in May.


----------



## Prorain (Mar 4, 2011)

I think  with each registry will come different test so comes the new.Without change it becomes mundane finetune it don't hender progress.


----------



## Shaun honea (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm gonna try to get our club to have one this fall.Everybody bring your dogs and come on we look foward to seeing y'all.


----------



## clc3800 (Mar 5, 2011)

I don't think it should be required to enter a nite hunt but I do think a dog should have to pass a hunt test before he gets a nite champion title because as mentioned above, there are alot of NC dogs that won't even hunt alone.


----------



## clc3800 (Mar 5, 2011)

*just dogs*



Tree Blazin said:


> Another thing I hear people say is "I hunted with a GRNITECH the other night and I don't see how it even won a hunt".. I don't know about some of you but I have 11 dogs and 9 of those are Finished out in UKC and are at least a PKC CH and I simply just dont hunt them like I do the 2 that are not..They are never tuned up but I do take them hunting with friends every once in a while and they usually look like total crap.. Currently of the 2 that I am hunting 1 has took a turn for the worse and if you seen how she was acting now you would wonder how she got her 1st and second place wins... My point being they're is a lot of different circumstances as to why a dog may not impress you as to why it has won..
> 
> I am not against the idea of the hunt test as it is a good idea but like any other newer programs nobody pays that much attention to it right now..



They are all "just dogs". They all have good nights and bad nights, like we do. Having said that, if a dog can't lay up for a couple months and still get it done in the woods it's not a finished hound to me. JMO


----------



## bullfrog (Mar 5, 2011)

They are all "just dogs". They all have good nights and bad nights, like we do. Having said that, if a dog can't lay up for a couple months and still get it done in the woods it's not a finished hound to me. JMO 

i agree with that 100%


----------



## ryan_beasley (Mar 5, 2011)

*dogs*



Tree Blazin said:


> Another thing I hear people say is "I hunted with a GRNITECH the other night and I don't see how it even won a hunt".. I don't know about some of you but I have 11 dogs and 9 of those are Finished out in UKC and are at least a PKC CH and I simply just dont hunt them like I do the 2 that are not..They are never tuned up but I do take them hunting with friends every once in a while and they usually look like total crap.. Currently of the 2 that I am hunting 1 has took a turn for the worse and if you seen how she was acting now you would wonder how she got her 1st and second place wins... My point being they're is a lot of different circumstances as to why a dog may not impress you as to why it has won..
> 
> This may be one of the best comments I've ever read.  One with experience and is familiar with what a TRUE coondog is day in/day out.  They didn't get that way by sitting in the pen.  I've NEVER heard of anybody sitting their dog up in the pen for 2 months to get them ready for a hunt! (b/c they're just as good without hunting them)  I promise ya, mine look stupid if you lay them up for 2 months compared to hunting them 5 nights a week!
> 
> Ryan


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 5, 2011)

Well here we go. If you have a NC that you know will not hunt by its self then there is a reason to complain. If that same dog goes out and gets it done all alone then you have nothing to worry about. So the complainers must have the me too dogs. I'll tell you right now I have hunted with some really nice dogs that had no titles and some that did. Either way a coondog is a coonbog and a sooner is a sooner. JMO.


----------



## Prorain (Mar 6, 2011)

This my thing if your gonna put titles on a hound and there is a test to prove he is a hound then why not put it on him.When I look at a dog,pup,anything that has papers I look at it all to see the full potential and the direction of blood that has come to this dog.

Ol'boy asked me the other day "You got biscuit eaters or coonhounds?"I don't know what you call a biscuit eater or a coonhound but they are getting fed so I must be happy and that's all that matters but yet have I started to comp. hunt I am slowly working my way to this so I can see  for myself,hope to have alot of fun.

I can't see why an owner would not want one on his hound it is beyond me.


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't hunt titles I hunt dogs that can tree coons. For each his own though. I, like almost everyone on here can show you some fine hounds that have never been to a hunt test or a night hunt. I know that titles help when you are trying to sell a dog but if the dog can't read them than they aren't worth a thing. Dogs are dogs, some are good and some aint worth spit. I don't need a title to tell me if my dogs are good. I hunt them and I feed them if they suit me that's good if they don't they don't sleep here long. But just because a dog doesn't suit me does not make it a bad dog it just means it isn't my kind of a dog. Title or no title coons in trees tell you what kind of dog you have. Not titles.


----------



## sogafishin (Mar 6, 2011)

I dont think a coonhound should get any title if it cant run and tree a coon all alone without a feeder bucket.I have seen many feeder bucket night champions that when turned out alone in the natural woods didnt go 50 yards and was looking for company.


----------



## Jarred (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with sogafishin that is what they are supposed to do.


----------



## fireretriever (Mar 6, 2011)

Who cares about feeder buckets? I have seen some GNCH that couldn't tree a feeder bucket coon 2 out of 3 nights. I have done a lot of comp hunting and enjoy it but a title still means nothing to me. I want my dogs to hunt and tree coons not just have a bunch if titles. At least in the hunt tests the dog does have to go and tree its own coon. I have hunted against dogs that were as good as any dog in the woods but alone they were nothing. I just don't think that is fair to all of the honest to goodness coondogs that are hunted in these hunts. Lets make them tree their own coon in less than an hour and see meat. Then take them to the comps. Then you would know that when you turned loose every dog there was capable of treeing it's own coon. Heck we can start our own registry and require it before we allow them to hunt in our comp hunts. Heck that is sort of how the PKC got it's start. Some people didn't agree with the way things were going in the other registries, so they went out and started their own. I know that the border collie folks have a registry that requires the dog be a working dogs and will cancel their registration if that dog is used as a show dog. Just something to think about.


----------



## Shaun honea (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm with fireretriver we'll call it the TCDA True CoonDog Assn.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Mar 6, 2011)

ryan_beasley said:


> Tree Blazin said:
> 
> 
> > Another thing I hear people say is "I hunted with a GRNITECH the other night and I don't see how it even won a hunt".. I don't know about some of you but I have 11 dogs and 9 of those are Finished out in UKC and are at least a PKC CH and I simply just dont hunt them like I do the 2 that are not..They are never tuned up but I do take them hunting with friends every once in a while and they usually look like total crap.. Currently of the 2 that I am hunting 1 has took a turn for the worse and if you seen how she was acting now you would wonder how she got her 1st and second place wins... My point being they're is a lot of different circumstances as to why a dog may not impress you as to why it has won..
> ...


----------



## yoteman (Mar 7, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> Dang I guess a dog COULD win 20 grand by slick treeing in the summer..Thats really funny..Really!!




thats exactly right if he's got least minus, they gotta give the money to someone.


----------



## gemcgrew (Mar 7, 2011)

Last year, I bought a nite champ walker with 2 wins toward grand that would never be able to pass the hunt test. Needless to say, she is back in WV.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 7, 2011)

yoteman said:


> thats exactly right if he's got least minus, they gotta give the money to someone.


I know how it works..All I'm saying is your NOT GOING TO WIN 10 or 20 grand by not treeing coon..If anybody thinks you can..Take your barn burner to pkc and whip up on these culls! You should be the all time money leader in a year.


----------



## Tree Blazin (Mar 7, 2011)

GA DAWG said:


> I know how it works..All I'm saying is your NOT GOING TO WIN 10 or 20 grand by not treeing coon..If anybody thinks you can..Take your barn burner to pkc and whip up on these culls! You should be the all time money leader in a year.


 Some people just cant win at all


----------



## cooner (Mar 7, 2011)

I will agree at some point and time a dog will have to tree a coon to win 20 grand. but the last 2 pkc hunts i went to the club would not let me guide to a place with coons and turned loose in a field or clearcut and two of the cast members said and i quote" my dog wont tree coons but i will win this money with circle points". they only hunt these dogs in the summer. can anyone explain why. the hunt test would not allow that. the dog would have to tree a live coon.


----------



## King Fish 74 (Mar 10, 2011)

Why are we talking about money? I thought this thread was about UKC hunt test.. And dont you already have to tree a coon to win a UKC hunt?


----------



## Prorain (Mar 15, 2011)

The test sounds like a better way to gauge a hound and to test in different states would be able to show the versatility of said hound.


----------



## Shaun honea (Mar 16, 2011)

You have to have plus points to win a Ukc event.


----------



## GA DAWG (Mar 16, 2011)

Shaun honea said:


> You have to have plus points to win a Ukc event.


And that proves what? Spider eyes,stars,dark spots,squirrel nests..People plus them to..Was at a rqe once..The main man said..Look we are in danger of loosing this hunt..We have 8 or 9 casts or whatever it was..He said as plain an loud as possibble..I want every cast to come back with plus points one way or another...Thats the ukc I know


----------



## Shaun honea (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm sure stuff like that never happens in a pkc hunt.There's handlers in both of them that want to win no matter what,I've been in the wood with some great dogs with poor handlers and some poor dogs with great handlers and I've seen both of them win.I just like watching a good dog work whether it's mine or some body elses.I like the idea of a hunt test,I'm sure with the right judge they could be bought the same as a cast win can.I hunt my dog because I like him and because he trees coons for me.I haven't saw any kind of title put a coon up a tree yet,but they sure do look good on paper and the htx is just one more.


----------



## Bayin'Blues (Mar 17, 2011)

Tree Blazin said:


> ryan_beasley said:
> 
> 
> > Ryan, I had a lot of crappy dogs before I ever got a good one..I know what a good dog is and what it takes to make one..Anybody that knows anything about hounds know that a good dog never forgets how to tree a coon but takes time to get back in the grove after being laid up..Just like riding a bike..You never forget how to ride one you just wobble a little until you get back in the swing of things..
> ...


----------



## Prorain (Mar 17, 2011)

The poll is closer than I thought it would be,but it is something that will help all the breeds in the future.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 12, 2012)

Ok yall talked the talk.  I just scheduled one at Dawsonville club for 3-9-12 That's on a Friday night. I'll be looking for some of yall to show up!


----------



## bowkill71 (Jan 12, 2012)

Jarred said:


> I agree with sogafishin that is what they are supposed to do.


I'll second that


----------

